# Latest ties



## CaptHarry

Just a few of my latest ties.


----------



## Chris Phillips

Very nice!


----------



## CaptHarry

Thanks Chris! Next time I'm out that way (just about never) I'll drop some by the shop for ya.
Who on the HotSpots crew has the Blazer Bay 2400?
I'd like to get a ride on it. I've pretty much decided on a 2400 for my next ride, I just want to take a ride on one.
L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies

Is that the h20 fibers? Looks good. Like a mix of ep and angel hair that actually shapes well.


----------



## CaptHarry

Farrar Blend,(Sold as SF Blend, after the creator Steve Farrar) you can find it at most shops (to bad we have none local) Tons of colors available. I love the stuff, it doesn't tangle between casts and fish, water shakes off in the first back cast, etc... Easy to tie with also. It's thinner and lighter than the H20 stuff.
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry

Hey timeflies, sorry, I totaly brain farted. Yes "Just Add H2O" does make it  I was thinking of another blend earlier, sorry about that.
L8, Harry


----------



## lsucole

Beautiful flies ! What size hook did you use and is Hot Spots going to sell them ?


----------



## CaptHarry

lsucole, 2/0 Owner Aki. Not selling, just letting Chris know I would drop some by for him next tim I'm out that way.(Sorry if I mis-led) I barely have enough time to tie my own up, much less commercial tie. .....but if you would like to tie some up, I'd be more than hapy to show ya. ....but since all of our lives are busy, here are some resources for them.
You can buy them at bearsden.com, look for johny king's kinky muddler.(bearsden is where I originally spotted it)
An article on the pattern,
http://www.flyfisherman.com/2011/06/28/the-kinky-muddler/
...and a step by step how too,
http://www.flyfisherman.com/2011/06/28/kinky-muddler-2/

We need to put a tie fest together, to get together and share patterns!
....and some beers of course:thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------



## lsucole

Harry, thanks for the info !


----------



## tmber8

Great looking flies! Is that material easier to tie with than EP fibers? What color of green is that on the far right fly?


----------



## biminitwist

Great looking flies, Harry. They look downright "fishy" as well. I bet the reds crush the center two. Do you put weed guards on them for shallow water?


BT


----------



## Redneckracoon

beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## asago

Those are my favorite flies... it's pretty much the only fly I use in salt now. I tie mine w/ a long strip of polar fiber down the center to keep the fly "right" when stripping.


----------



## CaptHarry

Thanks everyone!
tmber8, It's a bit easier than EP. ....but I don't consider EP that bad either. Just like anything else, you get used to working with it. EP you got to do the combing, (or as I refer to afro picking the big mess on the hook) The FB, you do not have to comb out. The green, not sure, I take them out of the packages and put them in folders to keep the strands straight when I store them. I would guess olive. 
L8, Harry


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Nice looking flies Harry, and appreciate the "how to" link = very useful and informative. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## wtbfishin

Very nice ties there CH!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster

Good looking flies! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## okimoto

Shoot. I just ordered some materials for dry flies, but forgot to order SF Blend for this pattern. :wallbash: Well next time.


----------

